# Intelligence USA: "Diamo armi all'Ucraina, ma non ci dicono tutto. Che fine fanno?"



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2022)

Articolo del New York Times dettato dall'Intelligence USA che si lamenta di come l'Ucraina e Zelensky gestiscono la guerra e condividono le informazioni con gli USA, invitando l'amministrazione Biden a fare più attenzione.

"Nonostante le forniture di Washington non si siano mai fermate, il governo e i vertici militari di Volodymyr Zelensky limitano le informazioni da fornire agli alleati. Tra briefing poco frequenti e aggiornamenti mai forniti, gli americani non possono dire con certezza che fine facciano le armi che inviano nel Paese in guerra con Putin.
Inviamo loro armi, ma sappiamo più sulle azioni dei russi.
I governi spesso nascondono informazioni al pubblico per motivi di sicurezza operativa. Ma queste lacune informative all’interno del governo degli Stati Uniti potrebbero rendere più difficile per l’amministrazione Biden decidere come indirizzare gli aiuti militari, visto che invia miliardi di dollari di armi all’Ucraina.
Il processo di invio è solido e sicuro: prevede una richiesta degli ucraini e include una valutazione degli Stati Uniti sul tipo di equipaggiamento di cui hanno bisogno e della velocità con cui i militari possono imparare ad usarli. Ma il buco nero si crea quando queste forniture finiscono nelle mani dei soldati ucraini. A quel punto è difficile scoprire che fine facciano e come vengano impiegate.
I funzionari ucraini non vogliono dare informazioni che potrebbero incoraggiare gli Stati Uniti e gli altri partner occidentali a rallentare il flusso di armi."


"


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Articolo del New York Times dettato dall'Intelligence USA che si lamenta di come l'Ucraina e Zelensky gestiscono la guerra e condividono le informazioni con gli USA, invitando l'amministrazione Biden a fare più attenzione.
> 
> "Nonostante le forniture di Washington non si siano mai fermate, il governo e i vertici militari di Volodymyr Zelensky limitano le informazioni da fornire agli alleati. Tra briefing poco frequenti e aggiornamenti mai forniti, gli americani non possono dire con certezza che fine facciano le armi che inviano nel Paese in guerra con Putin.
> Inviamo loro armi, ma sappiamo più sulle azioni dei russi.
> ...



Magari le rivendono in nero ai russi.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Articolo del New York Times dettato dall'Intelligence USA che si lamenta di come l'Ucraina e Zelensky gestiscono la guerra e condividono le informazioni con gli USA, invitando l'amministrazione Biden a fare più attenzione.
> 
> "Nonostante le forniture di Washington non si siano mai fermate, il governo e i vertici militari di Volodymyr Zelensky limitano le informazioni da fornire agli alleati. Tra briefing poco frequenti e aggiornamenti mai forniti, gli americani non possono dire con certezza che fine facciano le armi che inviano nel Paese in guerra con Putin.
> Inviamo loro armi, ma sappiamo più sulle azioni dei russi.
> ...



E piano piano qualcuno comincia a pensare ad una exit strategy per evitare figure ridicole.

Andrà a finire come in Afghanistan?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Articolo del New York Times dettato dall'Intelligence USA che si lamenta di come l'Ucraina e Zelensky gestiscono la guerra e condividono le informazioni con gli USA, invitando l'amministrazione Biden a fare più attenzione.
> 
> "Nonostante le forniture di Washington non si siano mai fermate, il governo e i vertici militari di Volodymyr Zelensky limitano le informazioni da fornire agli alleati. Tra briefing poco frequenti e aggiornamenti mai forniti, gli americani non possono dire con certezza che fine facciano le armi che inviano nel Paese in guerra con Putin.
> Inviamo loro armi, ma sappiamo più sulle azioni dei russi.
> ...


le nostre se le prendono i russi dal cespuglio


----------



## Shmuk (9 Giugno 2022)

Accountability si chiama,; purtroppo come temevo si è creato un buco nero delle armi, ed effettivamente sarebbe il caso di darci un taglio, e mettere degli stop loss. Tra l'altro non tutto quel che è arrivato gli ucraini sanno usare, ed imparare nel mezzo di una guerra è alquanto improbo, inoltre pare non comunichino agli alleati nemmeno lo stato delle loro perdite, e quindi a momenti potrebbe verificarsi che ci siano le armi ma non gli operatori...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Accountability si chiama,; purtroppo come temevo si è creato un buco nero delle armi, ed effettivamente sarebbe il caso di darci un taglio, e mettere degli stop loss. Tra l'altro non tutto quel che è arrivato gli ucraini sanno usare, ed imparare nel mezzo di una guerra è alquanto improbo, inoltre pare non comunichino agli alleati nemmeno lo stato delle loro perdite, e quindi a momenti potrebbe verificarsi che ci siano le armi ma non gli operatori...



In pratica si mandano armi senza chiedere conto del loro reale utilizzo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2022)

*Stampa ucraina, riprendendo una notizia dalla Francia: "Le feci di Putin vengono raccolte in una valigetta dal 2019, dopo ogni viaggio. Gli escrementi vengono fatti sparire e riportati in Cremlino, affinché non si lascino tracce del suo DNA o del suo stato di salute. Anche dopo l'ultimo incontro con Macron è successa la stessa cosa."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stampa ucraina, riprendendo una notizia dalla Francia: "Le feci di Putin vengono raccolte in una valigetta dal 2019, dopo ogni viaggio. Gli escrementi vengono fatti sparire e riportati in Cremlino, affinché non si lascino tracce del suo DNA o del suo stato di salute. Anche dopo l'ultimo incontro con Macron è successa la stessa cosa."*



Scusate, quando l'ho letta non mi sono trattenuto dal postarla


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stampa ucraina, riprendendo una notizia dalla Francia: "Le feci di Putin vengono raccolte in una valigetta dal 2019, dopo ogni viaggio. Gli escrementi vengono fatti sparire e riportati in Cremlino, affinché non si lascino tracce del suo DNA o del suo stato di salute. Anche dopo l'ultimo incontro con Macron è successa la stessa cosa."*



La stampa ucraina dovrebbe pensare a cose più serie.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stampa ucraina, riprendendo una notizia dalla Francia: "Le feci di Putin vengono raccolte in una valigetta dal 2019, dopo ogni viaggio. Gli escrementi vengono fatti sparire e riportati in Cremlino, affinché non si lascino tracce del suo DNA o del suo stato di salute. Anche dopo l'ultimo incontro con Macron è successa la stessa cosa."*


Questi si attaccano alla melma di putin, ALLA MELMA! e per loro si alzano cori da stadio mandando a bottane interi paesi... il nucleare in testa ce lo meritiamo a mani basse.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questi si attaccano alla melma di putin, ALLA MELMA! e per loro si alzano cori da stadio mandando a bottane interi paesi... il nucleare in testa ce lo meritiamo a mani basse.



Il Gabinetto di guerra


----------



## hakaishin (10 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stampa ucraina, riprendendo una notizia dalla Francia: "Le feci di Putin vengono raccolte in una valigetta dal 2019, dopo ogni viaggio. Gli escrementi vengono fatti sparire e riportati in Cremlino, affinché non si lascino tracce del suo DNA o del suo stato di salute. Anche dopo l'ultimo incontro con Macron è successa la stessa cosa."*


 
sono talmente ridicoli da fare tenerezza


----------



## Albijol (10 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> sono talmente ridicoli da fare tenerezza


Ridicoli chi? In America lo fanno dai tempi di Bush, scrivi TOILSEC


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stampa ucraina, riprendendo una notizia dalla Francia: "Le feci di Putin vengono raccolte in una valigetta dal 2019, dopo ogni viaggio. Gli escrementi vengono fatti sparire e riportati in Cremlino, affinché non si lascino tracce del suo DNA o del suo stato di salute. Anche dopo l'ultimo incontro con Macron è successa la stessa cosa."*


si narra che Morandi abbia offerto 5 milioni di dollari per quella valigetta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si narra che Morandi abbia offerto 5 milioni di dollari per quella valigetta



Leggo spesso dei riferimenti a questa cosa e per paura non ho mai indagato o cercato su Internet a cosa si riferisca


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggo spesso dei riferimenti a questa cosa e per paura non ho mai indagato o cercato su Internet a cosa si riferisca


una volta gli hanno trovato dei batteri nello stomaco e la gente ci ha costruito su la leggenda, almeno credo.
lui però non ha smentito


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ridicoli chi? In America lo fanno dai tempi di Bush, scrivi TOILSEC



Penso lo facciano un pò tutti.
Qualche mese fa anche Macron si era rifiutato di fare un tampone per il faccia a faccia con Putin.
Pare che non volesse lasciare il suo dna in mani russe.

Quindi questa strabiliante news dei media ucraini vale...0,è una non notizia.
Forse non sono più credibili con gli articoli sulla vittoria dell'ucraina e allora hanno deciso di virare sulla  di putino


----------



## gabri65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stampa ucraina, riprendendo una notizia dalla Francia: "Le feci di Putin vengono raccolte in una valigetta dal 2019, dopo ogni viaggio. Gli escrementi vengono fatti sparire e riportati in Cremlino, affinché non si lascino tracce del suo DNA o del suo stato di salute. Anche dopo l'ultimo incontro con Macron è successa la stessa cosa."*



E dopo il Watergate abbiamo anche il Water-Close-gate.


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Articolo del New York Times dettato dall'Intelligence USA che si lamenta di come l'Ucraina e Zelensky gestiscono la guerra e condividono le informazioni con gli USA,


non ho capito chi stanno perculando ? sono anni che la cia decide chi governa l'ucraina


----------



## hakaishin (10 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ridicoli chi? In America lo fanno dai tempi di Bush, scrivi TOILSEC


Rimangono notizie ridicole


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2022)

*Vice capo dell'intelligence militare ucraina dichiara al Guardian :"Questa è ormai una guerra di artiglieria. I fronti sono ora il luogo in cui si deciderà il futuro e stiamo perdendo in termini di artiglieria. Tutto ora dipende da ciò che l'Occidente ci dà"*


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Vice capo dell'intelligence militare ucraina dichiara al Guardian :"Questa è ormai una guerra di artiglieria. I fronti sono ora il luogo in cui si deciderà il futuro e stiamo perdendo in termini di artiglieria. Tutto ora dipende da ciò che l'Occidente ci dà"*


Troll di professione


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Vice capo dell'intelligence militare ucraina dichiara al Guardian :"Questa è ormai una guerra di artiglieria. I fronti sono ora il luogo in cui si deciderà il futuro e stiamo perdendo in termini di artiglieria. Tutto ora dipende da ciò che l'Occidente ci dà"*




L’occidente ha già dato fin troppo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’occidente ha già dato fin troppo.



Tu dici ?
Per me possiamo fare ancora molto per sostenere il martire santo zelecoso


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tu dici ?
> Per me possiamo fare ancora molto per sostenere il martire santo zelecoso
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2485


sopratutto gli mandiamo pasta e farina di grano ucraino


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tu dici ?
> Per me possiamo fare ancora molto per sostenere il martire santo zelecoso
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2485



Dobbiamo inserirlo nel calendario come martire?


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo inserirlo nel calendario come martire?



Il 30 febbraio, santo padre selenschi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2022)

Biden ha incolpa Putin per l’inflazione record negli USA.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden ha incolpa Putin per l’inflazione record negli USA.


io incolpo Biden, Drago e vondercul


----------



## Albijol (10 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden ha incolpa Putin per l’inflazione record negli USA.


La colpa è invece sua e di Trump quando decisero insieme di stampare soldi all'infinito.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2022)

Biden ha dichiarato: Avvisai Zelensky della guerra ma lui non ci ascoltò.​Da Kiev la replica: Chiedemmo sanzioni preventive.​


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

*ultimo sondaggio: favore per Biden del 24% degli ispanici, del 22% dei giovani, del 33% in generale*

praticamente ancora lo appoggiano i neri (comunque 49%, quasi dimezzato rispetto all'elezione...) e certe minoranze sessuali, del resto ad ogni incarico cerca di piazzare qualche reietto come da spot (è l'unica cosa che decide lui ormai) per cui c'è buona probabilità di rientrare
è un appoggio del tutto interessato, non per il bene del paese


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden ha dichiarato: Avvisai Zelensky della guerra ma lui non ci ascoltò.​Da Kiev la replica: Chiedemmo sanzioni preventive.​


Hanno fatto tutto il possibile per evitarla  
Le sanzioni preventive ahahahahah, immagino il russo avrebbe desistito come successo con le sanzioni (esclusivamente ai nostri danni)


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ultimo sondaggio: favore per Biden del 24% degli ispanici, del 22% dei giovani, del 33% in generale*
> 
> praticamente ancora lo appoggiano i neri e certe minoranze, del resto ad ogni incarico cerca di piazzare qualche reietto come da spot per cui c'è buona probabilità di rientrare


"il più votato di sempre" "la fine di un incubo"


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto tutto il possibile per evitarla
> Le sanzioni preventive ahahahahah, immagino il russo avrebbe desistito come successo con le sanzioni (esclusivamente ai nostri danni)



Povero Zelensky usato e quasi abbandonato


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

*Arrestato in Serbia l'ex comandante Naumov dei servizi interni ucraini SBU.

Aveva alla frontiera in auto contanti non dichiarati 607.990 euro, 124.924 dollari e 2 smeraldi

La legge serba punisce da 1 a 12 anni questo reato penale*
​


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ultimo sondaggio: favore per Biden del 24% degli ispanici, del 22% dei giovani, del 33% in generale*
> 
> praticamente ancora lo appoggiano i neri (comunque 49%, quasi dimezzato rispetto all'elezione...) e certe minoranze sessuali, del resto ad ogni incarico cerca di piazzare qualche reietto come da spot (è l'unica cosa che decide lui ormai) per cui c'è buona probabilità di rientrare
> è un appoggio del tutto interessato, non per il bene del paese



Sembra che lui - o meglio chi lo manovra - voglia un secondo mandato.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden ha incolpa Putin per l’inflazione record negli USA.



"Andate in default troppo spesso, adesso basta."


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2022)

Zelensky in un video messaggio su Telegram: Donbass tiene duro. I russi si pentiranno di quanto fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Arrestato in Serbia l'ex comandante Naumov dei servizi interni ucraini SBU.
> 
> Aveva alla frontiera in auto contanti non dichiarati 607.990 euro, 124.924 dollari e 2 smeraldi
> 
> ...



Da noi gli avrebbero steso il tappeto rosso.

Per i subumani itagliani invece, multe per un centesimo di differenza sulla dichiarazione dei redditi di 5 anni fa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky in un video messaggio su Telegram: Donbass tiene duro. I russi si pentiranno di quanto fatto.


I russi si stanno cacando sotto suppongo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I russi si stanno cacando sotto suppongo



Chissà cosa pensa di ottenere davvero Zelensky continuando con gli slogan.


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

*Bloomberg:*

*"La guerra ha già consumato fino a un terzo dell'inventario di Javelins dell'esercito americano.*
*Entro pochi mesi, il Pentagono non sarà in grado di consegnarne di nuovi senza esaurire la propria scorta. *
*La guerra ha anche consumato un quarto dell'inventario statunitense di missili antiaerei Stinger a spalla.
Raytheon, che produce lo Stinger, afferma che potrebbe volerci fino a un anno per riavviare la produzione"*


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

*25.000 cittadini ucraini avevano firmato una petizione per chiedere al presidente ucraino di lasciare liberi gli uomini di espatriare tranne i volontari e i militari di professione, non solo si è rifiutato ma ha rilanciato prendendo anche le donne.
Zelensky mobilita tutte le donne che hanno prestato servizio militare entro il 15 giugno.
Tutte le donne tra i 18 e i 60 anni dovranno registrarsi entro il 31 luglio agli uffici di leva territoriali per rispondere alla chiamata al fronte*


ormai è un pazzo totale, vuole andare all in


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

* Lyudmila Denisova, ex commissario ucraino per i diritti umani licenziato due settimane fa, ammette le menzogne sui crimini di guerra russi:*

*"Quando ho parlato al Parlamento italiano alla Commissione Affari Internazionali, ho sentito e visto tanta fatica dall'Ucraina.*
*Ho parlato di cose terribili per spingerli in qualche modo, in modo che prendano le decisioni di cui l'Ucraina e il popolo ucraino hanno bisogno*
*Forse ho esagerato, ma cercavo di raggiungere l'obiettivo di convincere il mondo a fornire armi e mettere pressione alla Russia"*


ovviamente i soliti noti fanno finta di niente...in piedi in standing oviation per mentitori seriali
un giorno parleranno di "bugie bianche", come ai bambini


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *25.000 cittadini ucraini avevano firmato una petizione per chiedere al presidente ucraino di lasciare liberi gli uomini di espatriare tranne i volontari e i militari di professione, non solo si è rifiutato ma ha rilanciato prendendo anche le donne.
> Zelensky mobilita tutte le donne che hanno prestato servizio militare entro il 15 giugno.
> Tutte le donne tra i 18 e i 60 anni dovranno registrarsi entro il 31 luglio agli uffici di leva territoriali per rispondere alla chiamata al fronte*
> 
> ...


Il santo padre Zelenscone . Putin preme il grilletto, ma chi li ha messi tutti in fila è l'altro assassino, quello ucraino, su comando dell'assassino sleepy ioe.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg:*
> 
> *"La guerra ha già consumato fino a un terzo dell'inventario di Javelins dell'esercito americano.*
> *Entro pochi mesi, il Pentagono non sarà in grado di consegnarne di nuovi senza esaurire la propria scorta. *
> ...



No, aspetta un attimo ...

Cioè, dopo soli tre giorni di conflitto la Russia doveva finire le munizioni e combattere a sassate, secondo quanto detto e ridetto alla nausea dagli espertoni, ed adesso invece sono gli ammerigani che non ne hanno più?

Ma ... 

'Sto forum è veramente uno spasso, letteralmente un toccasana per rallegrare lo spirito.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ultimo sondaggio: favore per Biden del 24% degli ispanici, del 22% dei giovani, del 33% in generale*
> 
> praticamente ancora lo appoggiano i neri (comunque 49%, quasi dimezzato rispetto all'elezione...) e certe minoranze sessuali, del resto ad ogni incarico cerca di piazzare qualche reietto come da spot (è l'unica cosa che decide lui ormai) per cui c'è buona probabilità di rientrare
> è un appoggio del tutto interessato, non per il bene del paese


qui invece, ad ogni sondaggio, il pd ha sempre gradimento alto


----------



## Riccardo88 (12 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Articolo del New York Times dettato dall'Intelligence USA che si lamenta di come l'Ucraina e Zelensky gestiscono la guerra e condividono le informazioni con gli USA, invitando l'amministrazione Biden a fare più attenzione.
> 
> "Nonostante le forniture di Washington non si siano mai fermate, il governo e i vertici militari di Volodymyr Zelensky limitano le informazioni da fornire agli alleati. Tra briefing poco frequenti e aggiornamenti mai forniti, gli americani non possono dire con certezza che fine facciano le armi che inviano nel Paese in guerra con Putin.
> Inviamo loro armi, ma sappiamo più sulle azioni dei russi.
> ...


Non ha senso che ""I funzionari ucraini non vogliono dare informazioni che potrebbero incoraggiare gli Stati Uniti e gli altri partner occidentali a rallentare il flusso di armi."".
Bastano 2+ neuroni per capire che piuttosto le informazioni sulle armi e dove sono se le possono inventare (chi capirebbe se ci sono 10, o 100 Javelin in una città al fronte, o nel Donbass, gli americani vanno a fare una audit?) piuttosto che fare insospettire gli americani.
Sembra un articolo medio di Tuttosport.

Ci sono 900mila riservisti in Ukraina. 
Sempre di più, anche riservisti che conosco personalmente hanno deciso di andare al fronte.
Gli orchi se ne devono ritornare a casa loro, quella è l'unica soluzione del conflitto. Sono passati 100+ giorni, stanno tenendo il campo e proteggendo il loro paese, meritano RISPETTO.

E davvero capisco che chiunque possa tifare chiunque, ma apertamente tifare per un invasore che sta causando decine di migliaia di morti inclusi bambini, addirittura prendersi gioco degli ucraini, è davvero appropriato? O gli ucraini devo semplicemente morire tutti perché si rifiutano di arrendersi allo Zar, che ha da poco fatto commenti sulla Svezia che dovrebbe essere russa, sui paesi baltici che dovrebbero essere russi, con il rischio che ci stiamo ritrovando di fronte uno dei più grandi criminali e guerrafondai della storia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *25.000 cittadini ucraini avevano firmato una petizione per chiedere al presidente ucraino di lasciare liberi gli uomini di espatriare tranne i volontari e i militari di professione, non solo si è rifiutato ma ha rilanciato prendendo anche le donne.
> Zelensky mobilita tutte le donne che hanno prestato servizio militare entro il 15 giugno.
> Tutte le donne tra i 18 e i 60 anni dovranno registrarsi entro il 31 luglio agli uffici di leva territoriali per rispondere alla chiamata al fronte*
> 
> ...



Da febbraio che sostengo che zelensky doveva uscirne fuori in orizzontale,fatto fuori dai suoi stessi connazionali .
Almeno si sarebbe evitata la mattanza ed evitavamo anche di sorbirci le sue pagliacciate.
Invece hanno preferito diventare carne da macello.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky in un video messaggio su Telegram: Donbass tiene duro. I russi si pentiranno di quanto fatto.


Eh si, i russi sono proprio terrorizzati dalle minacce dell’apostolo eroe ugraino 
Il tempo di un default e si ritireranno


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

*Scelto il nome per sostituire Mc Donald's nella catena di fast food in Russia: 'Vkousno i totchka' (Delizioso e basta)

Il nuovo proprietario russo Govor: "Nessuno dei 51.000 dipendenti perderà il posto di lavoro"

Nel contratto di cessione del gruppo americano presente una clausola per riacquistare nei prossimi anni*

Il nuovo simbolo:


> *
> 
> *


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Scelto il nome per sostituire Mc Donald's nella catena di fast food in Russia: 'Vkousno i totchka' (Delizioso e basta)
> 
> Il nuovo proprietario russo Govor: "Nessuno dei 51.000 dipendenti perderà il posto di lavoro"
> 
> ...



Certo, poi la Russia ritorna buona.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh si, i russi sono proprio terrorizzati dalle minacce dell’apostolo eroe ugraino
> Il tempo di un default e si ritireranno


Dai che per metà febbraio finiscono le armi, finiscono in default, e Putin muore di cancro. Febbraio del duemilacredici. E zelenschi santo padre siederà al Cremlino


----------



## __king george__ (12 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Non ha senso che ""I funzionari ucraini non vogliono dare informazioni che potrebbero incoraggiare gli Stati Uniti e gli altri partner occidentali a rallentare il flusso di armi."".
> Bastano 2+ neuroni per capire che piuttosto le informazioni sulle armi e dove sono se le possono inventare (chi capirebbe se ci sono 10, o 100 Javelin in una città al fronte, o nel Donbass, gli americani vanno a fare una audit?) piuttosto che fare insospettire gli americani.
> Sembra un articolo medio di Tuttosport.
> 
> ...


ma mi sa che stanno tutti su internet perchè io dal vivo non ne ho ancora incontrato mezzo


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma mi sa che stanno tutti su internet perchè io dal vivo non ne ho ancora incontrato mezzo


Io sì e tanti, e guarda caso sono tutti novax. Non capisco il nesso ma è questa la mia esperienza.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dai che per metà febbraio finiscono le armi, finiscono in default, e Putin muore di cancro. Febbraio del duemilacredici. E zelenschi santo padre siederà al Cremlino


Abbi fede, la Russia sta usando le munizioni di cartone e sono in palese default! La vittoria dell’Ercole ucraino è vicina!


----------



## __king george__ (12 Giugno 2022)

comunque c'è una dichiarazione importante (non so se già riportata) del ministro della difesa cinese Wei Fenghe che si smarca dalla Russia

Wei Fenghe "la Russia è un nostro partner, NON un alleato"

poi si è cimentato nel loro sport preferito..ossia il cerchiobottismo senza ritegno.."Vogliamo la pace.Il cessate il fuoco immediato sarebbe la cosa migliore per tutti.Tuttavia non crediamo che le sanzioni siano lo strumento giusto.Potrebbero peggiorare il problema invece di allegerirlo.La russia per noi è un partner importante ma non un alleato."


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2022)

Zelensky su Telegram: Il costo umano della battaglia per Severodonetsk è molto alto, è semplicemente terrificante per gli ucraini. Ha aggiunto: Abbiamo a che fare con il Male assoluto, non abbiamo altra scelta se non andare avanti e liberare il nostro territorio. Ha anche esortato l’Occidenre per la fornitura di armi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2022)

Zelensky: La nostra intenzione in questa guerra è proteggere tutta l’Europa. Ne sono convinto. La Russia non ha mai voluto limitarsi all’Ucraina. I Paesi baltici, la Polonia, la Moldavia, persino altri paesi dell’Europa centrale sono tutti minacciati. 
Ancora Zelensky: È più intelligente che tutti in Europa ci aiutino ora, in modo che altre nazioni non debbano essere difese in seguito.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2022)

La viceministra della Difesa dell’Ucraina Anna Mailer ha dichiarato: Delle armi di cui abbiamo bisogno, abbiamo ricevuto circa il 10%.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2022)

La Casa Bianca: spetta a Zelensky decidere su fine guerra.

Draghi, Macron e Scholz sono diretti a Kiev, domani l’incontro con Zelensky.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La viceministra della Difesa dell’Ucraina Anna Mailer ha dichiarato: Delle armi di cui abbiamo bisogno, abbiamo ricevuto circa il 10%.



Sarebbe interessante sapere se è vero. e nel caso, perché.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Macron: Kiev dovrà negoziare con Mosca​


----------



## Swaitak (15 Giugno 2022)

i 3 delle barzellette quando partono per Kiev? c'era un francese, un tedesco, e un italiano..


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i 3 delle barzellette quando partono per Kiev? c'era un francese, un tedesco, e un italiano..



Domani dovrebbero incontrare Zelensky.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2022)

a briscola vinciamo noi


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Casa Bianca: spetta a Zelensky decidere su fine guerra.
> 
> Draghi, Macron e Scholz sono diretti a Kiev, domani l’incontro con Zelensky.


Quello ci porterà tutti alla rovina totale


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a briscola vinciamo noi


Sembrano tre amici italiani che vanno dal centro Italia in treno verso Villach. "Ci sono le over 55 al Wellcum dimmi di sì?" chiede quello al centro al pelatone, assiduo frequentatore.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Giugno 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sembrano tre amici italiani che vanno dal centro Italia in treno verso Villach. "Ci sono le over 55 al Wellcum dimmi di sì?" chiede quello al centro al pelatone, assiduo frequentatore.


Stanno bevendo acqua.

Come 3 sfigatelli qualunque, non vanno al wellcum


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2022)

Non riesco a scherzarci su quei 3 influencer in treno, avendo appena riempito meno di metà serbatoio con 50 euro, vederli così belli sorridenti e in posa per i fotografi come in una gita, oggi come direbbe Padovan sono "incarognito".


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non riesco a scherzarci su quei 3 influencer in treno, avendo appena riempito meno di metà serbatoio con 50 euro, vederli così belli sorridenti e in posa per i fotografi come in una gita, oggi come direbbe Padovan sono "incarognito".


aspetta la prima bolletta dei riscaldamenti per incarognirti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> aspetta la prima bolletta dei riscaldamenti per incarognirti



Ma no dai, tanto Giggino ci porterà il gas dalla terra degli zulù, mi fido di lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a briscola vinciamo noi



Ecco dove l'ho già vista questa scena !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2022)

*Medvedev: "Macron, Scholz, Draghi. Mangia rane, salsicce e spaghetti. Prometteranno all'Ucraina l'adesione all'Ue e vecchi obici, si leccheranno i baffi con l'horilka e torneranno a casa in treno, come 100 anni fa. Tutto va bene. Ma non avvicinerà l'Ucraina alla pace. Il tempo scorre."*


----------



## Riccardo88 (16 Giugno 2022)

Le dichiarazioni di Medvedev mi fanno sempre più pensare che Putin sia malato terminale e che Medvedev vuole essere il suo prescelto successore. 
Questo se la spassava in America dove il figlio viveva fino a poco tempo fa, in quell'occidente che ora lui 'farà di tutto per distruggere'.
Poveri ruski.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Medvedev mi fanno sempre più pensare che Putin sia malato terminale e che Medvedev vuole essere il suo prescelto successore.
> Questo se la spassava in America dove il figlio viveva fino a poco tempo fa, in quell'occidente che ora lui 'farà di tutto per distruggere'.
> Poveri ruski.


E meno male che sono poveri i russi.


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Medvedev mi fanno sempre più pensare che Putin sia malato terminale e che Medvedev vuole essere il suo prescelto successore.
> Questo se la spassava in America dove il figlio viveva fino a poco tempo fa, in quell'occidente che ora lui 'farà di tutto per distruggere'.
> Poveri ruski.


Boh io inizialmente ci credevo alla voce di Putin malato terminale ma più lo vedo e più penso che sia stata una voce messa in giro proprio da lui.


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stanno bevendo acqua.
> 
> Come 3 sfigatelli qualunque, non vanno al wellcum


Acqua per inghiottire la pilloletta blu


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Medvedev: "Macron, Scholz, Draghi. Mangia rane, salsicce e spaghetti. Prometteranno all'Ucraina l'adesione all'Ue e vecchi obici, si leccheranno i baffi con l'horilka e torneranno a casa in treno, come 100 anni fa. Tutto va bene. Ma non avvicinerà l'Ucraina alla pace. Il tempo scorre."*


la differenza tra politici e clown è molto sottile, e noi lo sappiamo bene


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2022)

il Bansky torinese la butta sempre sullo stesso tema


----------



## hakaishin (16 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Boh io inizialmente ci credevo alla voce di Putin malato terminale ma più lo vedo e più penso che sia stata una voce messa in giro proprio da lui.


Ma figurati.. quello sta benissimo. Magnamo tranquilli, per poco forse


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2022)

Il Ministro degli Esteri della Russia: La Russia non è perfettamente pulita, è ciò che è, ma noi non ci vergogniamo a mostrarci per come siamo.


----------



## vota DC (16 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non riesco a scherzarci su quei 3 influencer in treno, avendo appena riempito meno di metà serbatoio con 50 euro, vederli così belli sorridenti e in posa per i fotografi come in una gita, oggi come direbbe Padovan sono "incarognito".


1,5 euro facendo meno di 10 chilometri. Sono tutte tasse.....per ora. Tra l'altro ironicamente San Marino ha 10 centesimi in meno. Norvegia e Regno Unito hanno molto superiori nonostante siano paesi esportatori di petrolio. Presto verranno i rincari autentici non dovuti a speculazioni e tasse e la situazione peggiorerà.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2022)

Draghi: Zelensky non ci ha chiesto nuove armi oggi. Da parte della Russia c‘è un uso politico del gas come del grano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi: Zelensky non ci ha chiesto nuove armi oggi. Da parte della Russia c‘è un uso politico del gas come del grano.



Uso politico del gas?
Caspita,sarà forse una mezza ripicca per l'uso politico delle sanzioni che noi schiavi europei abbiamo subito rivolto verso la russia con il solo intento di rendere felici i padroni americani ?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Uso politico del gas?
> Caspita,sarà forse una mezza ripicca per l'uso politico delle sanzioni che noi schiavi europei abbiamo subito rivolto verso la russia con il solo intento di rendere felici i padroni americani ?



Draghi ha dimenticato che fornisce armi al Paese in guerra con la Russia


----------



## gabri65 (16 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi: Zelensky non ci ha chiesto nuove armi oggi. Da parte della Russia c‘è un uso politico del gas come del grano.



'Sto maledetto sta portando a termine il passaggio finale che stroncherà definitivamente l'itaglia.

Ma bastava guardarlo in faccia per capire che aria sarebbe tirata.

Tanto lui mica le paga le bollette. Manco ci sta a casa, vive nel metaverso della politica dei potenti e dei servi dei potenti, un luogo surreale dove si divertono a tramare e giocare a briscola con le nostre vite sghignazzando.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 'Sto maledetto sta portando a termine il passaggio finale che stroncherà definitivamente l'itaglia.
> 
> Ma bastava guardarlo in faccia per capire che aria sarebbe tirata.
> 
> Tanto lui mica le paga le bollette. Manco ci sta a casa, vive nel metaverso della politica dei potenti e dei servi dei potenti, un luogo surreale dove si divertono a tramare e giocare a briscola con le nostre vite sghignazzando.



Draghi è emerso per la mancanza di politici veri. In mezzo a tanti nani viene visto come un gigante.


----------



## Andris (16 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma bastava guardarlo in faccia per capire che aria sarebbe tirata.





>


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2022)

Macron e Scholz: ‘Kiev al più presto in Ue‘ e con Draghi assicurano aiuto militare finché necessario.​


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Uso politico del gas?
> Caspita,sarà forse una mezza ripicca per l'uso politico delle sanzioni che noi schiavi europei abbiamo subito rivolto verso la russia con il solo intento di rendere felici i padroni americani ?


No no sia mai ! D'altronde a parte di Maio
Il resto dei ( politici) erano rimasti sorpresi per le ripercussioni dalla Russia.. cioè noi mandiamo via i russi ok loro fanno uguale ed esclamano..
Ma com'è!? Ok ipocrisia non manca affatto
Il problema che adesso inizia a mancare acqua/cibo e gas e elettricità hanno un prezzo come l'oro..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2022)

Che ribrezzo


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

Ma 'ndove vogliamo andare. E' finita.

FINITA.

Questi ci stanno distruggendo. Anche dovesse andare al governo una forza politica seria, non cambierebbe nulla, si troverebbero tra le mani un tale m€rdaio, e sarebbero costretti a prendere decisioni talmente impopolari per risistemare le cose, che verrebbero fatti fuori in due secondi proprio da noi, al grido "fascistihhh! erano meglio quelli di prima!!!".

Spero solo che a 'sta gente gli prenda un canchero, a cominciare dal Bomba passando per il comico criminale, fino al rabbino alla sanità.

Brutti corrotti, stanno a pensare al mestruato ucraino tutto il giorno, mentre la nazione cola a picco. Con il risultato che andranno a fondo tutti e due i paesi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Macron e Scholz: ‘Kiev al più presto in Ue‘ e con Draghi assicurano aiuto militare finché necessario.​


"Marceremo su Mosca" cit


----------



## Andris (17 Giugno 2022)

*è successo un grave incendio ad un impianto GNL in Texas che rifornisce circa il 20% del totale USA.
l'impianto sarà fermo fino a settembre e in seguito nei mesi dopo solo parzialmente attivo

Reuters*


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "*Marceremo* su Mosca" cit



Marciremo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Marciremo.


Nulla da aggiungere, correzione perfetta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *è successo un grave incendio ad un impianto GNL in Texas che rifornisce circa il 20% del totale USA.
> l'impianto sarà fermo fino a settembre e in seguito nei mesi dopo solo parzialmente attivo
> 
> Reuters*



"ha stato Putin!1!1!"


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2022)

Putin: L’era del mondo dominato dagli Usa è finita per sempre,


----------

